# Surival Skills and Survival Kits



## cddogfan1 (May 23, 2008)

I guess this is the pest place to post this.  I have always been intrested in survival skills and primitive skill in order to survive if ever lost or stranded.  I know most of us hunt and fish areas close to home but do any of you guys willing to discuss kits or items they carry just in case when they venture out.  Mine are a swiss knife, flint, compass and a little fishing kit I made and put in a berts bees wax tin.


----------



## Redbow (May 23, 2008)

Maybe a good sturdy piece of string to add to the kit you already have about six feet long . You can use that for a bow string!  If I were lost in the wilderness  or just pretending to be lost or just staying in the woods say for a few days I would certainly want to make me a bow to help me survive! I would take a good piece of clear plastic or a big trash bag, staying dry outdoors especially in winter is very important to survival! You could make a debris shelter and use the plastic to help keep you dry!

Read up and learn all you can about edible berries, roots, and other natural things one can safely eat to survive! Mushrooms I would rule out as many are poisonous unless you are an expert at identifying them!

Insects are good protein and Snakes and Turtles are both good for food if one can find them. I imagine being lost in summer in the wilderness a person would have a better chance of survival, winter would be a very lean time to be lost I would think!


----------



## notnksnemor (May 23, 2008)

It really depends on where you are.
When I hunted in Colorado, my pack had granola/energy bars for about 2 days, about 8 bars. 
A lighter, strike anywhere matches in a waterproof container as backup, water purification tablets, steel wool pads, along with the normal stuff (knife, first aid kit, etc.)
Steel wool is an excellent fire starter.
I would pack with the intention of having to spend at least 2 nights in the woods if need be.
A fire is essential, for warmth,comfort, but most importantly as a signal with wet green grass or similar material that will make a lot of smoke.
When people are looking for you, a real smokey fire goes a long way.
JMO


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2008)

A few essential things, like a small sharp knife, and a fire makin` kit, is a good startin` point. The most important piece of gear, the one thing that will keep you alive, is your BRAIN. In a critical situation, if you don`t use it, the best survival kit in the world, will do you no good.


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2008)

I have a fairly extensive kit housed in a fanny pack. But, you need to build your kit with items you know how to use and that will have multiple uses in a survival situation. My kit contains:

2 large "contractor" trash bags - instant personal shelter
1 space blanket - 
1 50 ft roll of imitation parachute cord - the real thing would be much better - shelter building
Knife
Storm Proof matches
Spare matches, strike anywhere - in a water proof match case
Fire starters - in a waterproof match case
Small zip lock bag of dryer lint
Signal mirror
About 2 feet of aluminum foil
Small flashlight
Small first aid kit
Whistle
Compass
8 or 10 Zip Ties (cable ties) - shelter building
Power Bar or two which are rotated out regularly.

Priority number 1 in a survival situation is keeping your wits about you. You can't succeed if you lose your abilty to think clearly. Sit down and think about how you got into the fix you're in and think about what you need to do to extricate yourself. Priority number next is to treat any injuries. Next on my list would be attracting the attention of would be searchers. A safe water supply would be next, I think. that's why I pack the foil. I need a way to boil any water I can find so it will be safe to drink. Next would be comfort/shelter. Choosing the right site is critical and then getting a fire going is next. In bad weather, that shelter and fire can rapidly move up the priority list. The accquisition of food is not as high on my list since we can make it for long periods of time without food and most lost persons are found within a fairly short period of time anyway. It's usually not starvation that gets people who are lost in the woods, so to speak, it's exposure.

Nick's advice about using your brain is very critical to survival in any situation. Panic is your enemy. So is complacency.


----------



## reddwil (May 26, 2008)

Cd, Dutchman and nic have great advise. Look on the web and you can find all kinds of kits with some great ideas. I have kits in all my vehicles, 4-wheeler, hunting pack, tackle box and a huge kit at the house with enough stuff for 3 days for 4 people. Wal-marts camping section has alot of great items you need. I bought several of the sardine can kits. They're great to stick in your pocket when you go on walks, hikes, or those spur of the moment hunting trips.

Learning how to survive and using the kits are a must. I sent my 12 year old daughter to a survival  class tought by Steve Scruggs last year. A few weeks later, I carried her to deer camp, gave her a kit and sent her on her way. Within two hours she had fire, Water and was working on a shelter. If it had not been so dry, i would have left her all night. That, and the fact my wife threatened my life, if I did.


----------



## danmc (May 28, 2008)

knife, something (or multiple things) for fire, something for water (bottle, iodine tabs or a tin cup that could be used for boiling).  If you're carrying a flint, I'd recommend that you practice using it in the back yard under some less than ideal conditions.  I can easily start a fire with some nice dry char cloth and a flint and steel but I like having some waterproof matches in my pocket too.  

In case anyone thinks being prepared isn't important close to home... I'll tell you about my stupid hunter trick from last winter.  On a nice day in january or maybe february last year I went up to Dawson forest for an hour or maybe two (all I could squeeze in) late in the day.  It was a warm day.  I walked back to my car in the dark and worked up a bit of a sweat.  When I got back, I unloaded my gun, applied trigger lock and stuck it in the trunk along with my pack, coat (I was sweaty), and sheath knife.  Closed the trunk and realized car keys were in my coat pocket.  It had been warm but was getting cold fast and I was wet and in a t-shirt.  I kicked myself thinking about survival gear all locked in the trunk.  The only things I had in my pocket were a cell phone and matches.   So I called a lock smith and made a campfire.  Took the lock smith 2 hours to get there after many wrong turns. 

Now, I was never in danger of actually freezing because I could have always smashed a window but having those matches made a miserable night into a fairly pleasant one.  I stayed warm by the fire, the fire helped the lock smith see me, listened to owls, and the stupid tax (locksmith bill) wasn't even that much.  Less that a window repair for sure.

Lesson learned was that certain key essentials stay on my person tied to my belt and that carrying matches really is a good idea!

-Dan


----------



## danmc (May 28, 2008)

I forgot to add the other stuff I take on longer (when I'm planning on hiking several miles alone) trips.  I have a plastic tube tent, some parachute cord, and a space bag.  Between that, the knife, and fire making stuff I'm in a good place to be able to stay dry, protected from the wind and warm.  I also carry a roll of athletic tape in case I need to brace up a bad sprain or something.  That stuff seems to deteriorate so I cycle it through.


----------



## blake4x4offroad (Jun 9, 2008)

i have a knife like the one rambo always used and it came with matches fishing line and hooks that go inside the handle. it also has a thing that i think is a saw inside it but i just use the one on the back of the knife


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 9, 2008)

i have a small first aid/survival kit i carry. includes swiss knife, sharpening stone,compass, space blanket, string, firestarter, etc


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 9, 2008)

My Colorado/Cohutta day pack:
Water Filter
Hydration bladder (60 oz )
Magnesium fire starter
Windproof lighter
7 Vaseline impregnated cotton balls
20' 550 cord
space blanket
Go lite ultralight tarp
Small first aid kit
wool toboggan 
wool glove inserts
xtra pair socks
& Puma on my hip.......


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Jun 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> My Colorado/Cohutta day pack:
> Water Filter
> Hydration bladder (60 oz )
> Magnesium fire starter
> ...



All I'd add to this would be a Compass, flashlight, 15' of fishing line, a couple of small hooks (size 8-10), a couple of split shot, a rabbit snare, a small signal mirror and a whistle. I also like a leatherman tool as well as a hunting knife as they are so handy for multiple uses, a cyalume stick and also carry windproof/waterproof matches. My First aid kit includes a small snake bite kit, a needle and superglue.

What Nicodemus said is so true. When the realization comes that you are lost and alone, there is a really horrible sinking feeling that will come over you at first. It is very easy to panic and forget all your survival training. Many E&E experts will tell you to also pack pictures of your wife and kids. Not necessary for a short excursion, but if you are out for several days, it can then provide motivation to keep going if you are about to give up and die.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Redbow said:


> ...Mushrooms I would rule out as many are poisonous unless you are an expert at identifying them!
> 
> Insects are good protein and Snakes and Turtles are both good for food if one can find them. I imagine being lost in summer in the wilderness a person would have a better chance of survival, winter would be a very lean time to be lost I would think!



Stay away from Box Turtles.  Their diets can be heavy on mushrooms (edible and poisonous) and their meat can poison you...even kill you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2008)

Good point Dawg. Box turtles eat Aminito Mushrooms, and retain the poison. I wouldn`t eat a box turtle, even if I was starvin` to death.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Good point Dawg. Box turtles eat Aminito Mushrooms, and retain the poison. I wouldn`t eat a box turtle, even if I was starvin` to death.



Me neither!  But they make nice rattles.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 9, 2008)

EnglishRedNeck said:


> All I'd add to this would be a Compass, flashlight, 15' of fishing line, a couple of small hooks (size 8-10), a couple of split shot, a rabbit snare, a small signal mirror and a whistle. I also like a leatherman tool as well as a hunting knife as they are so handy for multiple uses, a cyalume stick and also carry windproof/waterproof matches. My First aid kit includes a small snake bite kit, a needle and superglue.
> 
> What Nicodemus said is so true. When the realization comes that you are lost and alone, there is a really horrible sinking feeling that will come over you at first. It is very easy to panic and forget all your survival training. Many E&E experts will tell you to also pack pictures of your wife and kids. Not necessary for a short excursion, but if you are out for several days, it can then provide motivation to keep going if you are about to give up and die.



yes sir, Compass and headlight w/ xtra batteries are basics.. ...and good point about the pictures of family.  I keep them in the pages of my small field Bible..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jun 9, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Stay away from Box Turtles.  Their diets can be heavy on mushrooms (edible and poisonous) and their meat can poison you...even kill you.



good thing, cause I don't think I could kill a terrapenne...I'd stop in 4 lanes of traffic to get one out of the road..


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jun 9, 2008)

Regarless of how long I am going to be I allways cary my EMT kit. I cant belive how many times I have had to use it for one reason or another. From blisters and scratches to IVs and casts.  

Along with this I carry 50ft of Parchute cord. 
Knife
Iodine
Space blanket
extra flashlight
matches and lighter w/ back ups
extra batteries
water proof map w/ prtractor
sewing kit
CLIF bars
GPS
external antena and mini solor panel for cell phone, depending where I am going. Or I rent a satelite phone. 
Thats only for the long trips into the woods by myself or with a friend.
Hand warmers
Lots of fresh socks
Duct tape
fishing hooks
chem lights


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jun 9, 2008)

This is what i have available now.
Daypack
Extra socks
Compass
Magnesium firestarter
Knife
Riflemans tomahawk strapped to side of pack
(2) 1qt military canteens. 1 on each side of pack
Sharpening stone
Small Maglite 2sets of batteries.
100ft 550 cord
50ft snare wire 30# solid steel 
(2) Military ponchos
Fishing Kit
Sewing needles
Superglue 
10’X12’ 1mil plastic sheet
4 ft Aluminum foil for heat reflector from fire. 
3”X 3” stainless mirror
Ibuprofen/Antibiotic salve
Clear trash bags

I was dropped off in the Sierra Nevadas by myself for 7 days for the Mountain Survival course w/less than half of the items above. I didn't starve but i didn't gain any weight either. You would be suprised how good ground squirrel and roasted grasshoppers are in this situation. 

Chris


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 9, 2008)

WoodUSMC said:


> This is what i have available now.
> Daypack
> Extra socks
> Compass
> ...



I was forced to survive on nothing but MRE's for two months straight and I still don't know how I made it.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jun 9, 2008)

carters93 said:


> I was forced to survive on nothing but MRE's for two months straight and I still don't know how I made it.



I know what you mean. I did that in late 1990 and early 1991 and half the time they were full of sand. I'd rather eat the squirrel and the Grasshoppers. Seriously the MRES did not get any better during the 17 years i was in.


----------



## USbowhuntr (Jun 10, 2008)

WoodUSMC said:


> This is what i have available now.
> Daypack
> Extra socks
> Compass
> ...



How was that course. I have been trying to get it but their are not many slots available for it. I got to train a couple of years ago with a small goupe of SOF guys and they taught me a lot then My last squad leader and best friend was a long time Sniper. He taught me all sorts of survival tactics. 

Now when ever I go camping I try and practice making snares and traps to catch food. Just never know when it might be needed. 

I also keep a small survival book in my pack. It lists anything and everything that can and that shouldnt be eaten. Great investment.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Jun 10, 2008)

USbowhuntr said:


> How was that course. I have been trying to get it but their are not many slots available for it. I got to train a couple of years ago with a small goupe of SOF guys and they taught me a lot then My last squad leader and best friend was a long time Sniper. He taught me all sorts of survival tactics.
> 
> Now when ever I go camping I try and practice making snares and traps to catch food. Just never know when it might be needed.
> 
> I also keep a small survival book in my pack. It lists anything and everything that can and that shouldnt be eaten. Great investment.



I think you are probably talking about a different course. I am talking about Marine Corps Mountain Survival course in Bridgeport, Ca. The course was great for me. I have been running through the mountains since i was 9-10 years old. I had good teachers in my grandma and grandpa. I learned plant eat and don't eat from my grandma and making axe,pick,mattock and hammer handles and other implements from my grandpa. It is a defining moment knowing that you are the one responsible for you. The mountains are a whole lot easier to survive in than the Desert. When i went to SERE school it was in 29 Palms, Ca.
Not many places to hide and a whole lot less water and plant life. Of course if i am going into an area i haven't been to before it is always best to research the area. Map of area and compass are a must. Where are the closest roads? Rivers? Creeks? To the N,S,E,W?? There is an old saying "Prior Planning Prevents P##s Poor Performance"
I believe someone in another post told what the most important tool you possess is! That is your brain! Stop and assess the situation you have found yourself in. The *Survivor* is the one that stays calm and coolheaded. The ones that take off running blindly when he or she finds themselves lost are the *corpses * that are found next spring.

Chris


----------



## rocinante (Aug 25, 2008)

My fanny pack stuffed like a tick.

couple garbage bags
zip lock bags
zip ties
string
rope
pancho
gloves (nor for warm for handling rough stuff)
small leatherman like tool
little first aid kit
packs of aspirin, ibuprofen
bug spray
space blanket
tin foil
flashlight
lighter
fire starter
matches
2 fire gel pack
6 sterile hand wipe packets
head bug net
2 hand warmers
whistle

4 power bars
pack of gum (keep saliva flowing)
hard candy (quick sugar rush)
little bottle vodka (spirits, anesthesia, sterilizer)
2 16 oz size bottles of power aids on each side


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 25, 2008)

This is some good stuff. I have been thinkin of make a kit, now I decided I need one for the truck, 4 wheeler, and boat.


----------



## Stan in SC (Aug 25, 2008)

I have developed a fanny pack over the years that basically follows most of the stuff listed in the other posts here with one exception.I carry a backpacker hammock that folds up literally to the size of your fist.Not only have I taken midday naps in the woods in it but I think if I just had to spend the night in the woods that would be the most comfortable place to sleep wrapped in my space blanket.It can also be used as a suspended chair.

Stan


----------



## grousentrout (Aug 25, 2008)

Great thread so far. Survival kits are personal and what works for me might not work for you for a variety of reasons. From the kit suggestions so far, you could put together a good one.

I've adopted the 72 hour "mini-kit" mentality. Mine is small enough to fit in a jacket pocket, though that in itself creates some issues because compact isn't necessarily complete.

Mine has trash bags, string, a micr compass, a fresnel magnifying lense, a scout ferrocerium flint and striker, matches, fish hooks and line, some stronger string and a few other items I think.

I always carry a pocket knife.

Also important are a cell phone and detailed descriptions of where I'm going, routes I'm taking and when I plan to return.


----------



## Rednec (Aug 26, 2008)

These are xlent ideas, i have been motivated to put together one that i could grab if i had to egress my qtrs on foot.


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Aug 26, 2008)

Here's a few good links where BOB (Bug out Bags) and other survival topics are discussed

http://www.survivalistboards.com/index.php

AR-15 survival forum - Alot of good BOB information here.
http://www.ar15.com/forums/forum.html?b=10&f=17

This preparedness forum deals with self reliance, by increasing readiness to respond to disasters such as Earthquakes, Floods, Terrorism with a parody of dealing with Zombies    These guys really know their stuff
http://zombiehunters.org/forum/


----------



## KLR650 (Sep 11, 2008)

First and formost rember the rule of threes and study the skills to over come them, or die because of them.

You can survive for Three:
_Seconds_ without thinking
_Minutes_ without air
_Hours_ without shelter
_Days_ without water
_Weeks_ without food
_Months_ without hope


The the other rule of threes is to know three ways to make/gather/acuire water, food, shelter, ways in, ways out, etc... 

I don't go anywhere without a knife, preferably a 3"-4" fixed blade with full tang or a SAK/multitool and mag bar firestarter. Also the laces in all my boots have been replaces with paracord(550cord). In an emergency I can gut the paracord and use the seven inner strands(each rated to 50lbs) to lash for a shelter, as fishing line, as a snare, etc.. and still use the outer sheath to tie my boots.

Never forget the weapon IS NOT the gun on your shoulder/hip or the knife in your pocket! 

IT IS THE GREY MATTER BETWEEN YOUR EARS! 

Everything else is just a tool, if you do not have the knowlage in your head BEFORE you end up in a situation no matter what is in your BOB your chance of survival is not good


----------



## Bodab1974 (Sep 11, 2008)

mine has the following in it.

Magnesium fire starter
Case lockblade knife
25 foot of 880 cord
small fishing kit with hooks line, and a couple lures
needle and thread
compass
small folding saw
whistle
emergency blanket
2 packs of MRE crackers
water purification tabs
a film canister stuffed with dry fat lighter shavings
small roll of bandages and tape
small emergency strobe light

I keep all of this inside a small plastic box inside of my day pack.


----------



## CBH (Sep 18, 2008)

A few items that are well worth their weight.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Sep 22, 2008)

COMMON SENSE 

or using your brain as Nic put it. But you can't use what you never learned. No exposure to these skills tends to makes Little Johnny a follower and dependent, not a leader and self reliant. I grew up in rural NW Ga where we had no electronic games to occupy us for hours on end. We got out and built play forts in the woods and stayed out in the woods unknowingly honing some basic survival skills and finding self reliance in the games we made up while playing in our forts / lean-to.  

I think many were born with a higher dose of this that others but I've come to realize that it comes from honing these skills. Honing comes from an early start with the many articles we've read and then applying them when we have the opportunity. 

My reading started early by being in the Scouts an having these books that TAUGHT me COMMON SENSE.


----------

